# Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen



## martin1978 (9. Nov. 2009)

Hallo

Mich würde interressieren welche und wieviele Fische passen in einen Teich mit 2200 Liter?

Mich interressieren nur diese Fische:

Goldfisch
Gemeiner Sonnenbarsch (Lepomis gibbosus)
Goldbitterling
Goldschleie
Blauschleie
Goldelritze 
Goldorfe 
Blauorfe
Goldgraskarpfen 
Koi
Goldplötze (Gold - Rotauge)


----------



## Starvalley (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Hallo martin1978,

ich kenne da die Faustformel "max. 30 cm Fisch pro 1.000 Liter Wasser" (eher weniger Fisch). Wobei man beachten muss, dass:

- die Fische noch wachsen
- jeder Fisch eine Teichlänge von mind. seiner 12-fachen Körperlänge haben sollte.

wie so immer gehen hier jedoch die Meinungen auseinander. Sicherlich werden sich die Experten hier noch zu Wort melden.

Grüße aus der verregneten und nebeligen Eifel.
Thomas.

PS: Kois gehen bei dieser Teichgröße gar nicht. Bei einer Teichgröße von unter 10.000 Liter solltest Du gar nicht erst mit Kois anfangen. Ich habe einen 15.000 Liter Teich und meine vier Kois haben bereits Kümmerwuchs. Weshalb ich meinen Teich gerade vergrößere.


----------



## martin1978 (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Gut aber nicht jeder Fisch wird max. 30 cm lang die ich hier aufgelistet habe. Deswegen auch meine frage welche dieser Fische passen und auch wieviele für 2200 Liter?

Goldfisch
Gemeiner Sonnenbarsch (Lepomis gibbosus)
Goldbitterling
Goldschleie
Blauschleie
Goldelritze 
Goldorfe 
Blauorfe
Goldgraskarpfen 
Koi
Goldplötze (Gold - Rotauge)


----------



## axel (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Hallo Martin 

:willkommen

Wie tief ist Dein Teich und hast Du Filtertechnik ?
Trag doch mal ein paar Daten in Dein Profil ein und zeig uns mal ein Foto von Deinem Teich .
Ich würd sagen Goldehlritzen, Goldbitterlinge ( bitte mal ein Foto zeigen ),
Moderlischen und Gründlinge und Sonnenbarsch.
Vielleicht noch 2 - 3 Goldfische . 
Wichtig ist das der Teich tief genug ist .

lg
axel


----------



## Christine (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Hallo Martin,

und herzlich Willkommen bei uns. Schön, dass Du Dich vorher informieren möchtest. Meine persönliche Meinung zu Deiner Frage:


__ Goldfisch - gar nicht
__ Gemeiner Sonnenbarsch (Lepomis gibbosus) - max. 1 Stück 
Goldbitterling - gar nicht, die brauchen zum Glücklichsein eine Muschel, und die passt nicht in einen so kleinen Teich.
__ Goldschleie - gar nicht
Blauschleie - gar nicht
__ Goldelritze - 10 Stück
__ Goldorfe - gar nicht
Blauorfe - gar nicht
Goldgraskarpfen - gar nicht
Koi - gar nicht
Goldplötze (Gold - __ Rotauge) - gar nicht

Ich empfehle Dir die Links in meiner Signatur!


----------



## martin1978 (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Mein Teich ist ungefähr 90cm tief, habe 3 Seerosen, der Teich bekommt nur Nachmittags Sonne, vormittags ist er im Schatten. Habe sonst keine anderen Wasserpflanzen.


----------



## martin1978 (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

@ blumenelse du schlägst mir die Goldelritze - 10 Stück vor. Braucht nicht dieser Fisch ein Teichwasser mit Strömung?

Oder kann man den problemlos auch ohne Strömung halten?


----------



## Starvalley (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

um noch einmal auf die Fischgröße zurück zu kommen...

Natürlich hast Du viele Fischarten aufgelistet, welche nicht sooooo groß werden. Als ich meine Bitterlinge in den Teich gesetzt habe hieß es, die werden ca. 5 cm groß, maximal 7 cm. Und nun sind sie zwischen 12 und 13 cm und drängeln gewaltig.
Bei 50 Stück macht das dann schon etwas aus. Die entwickeln sich halt nicht immer so, wie es der Verkäufer verspricht 

Wie schon gesagt und bereits geschehen: Die Experten melden sich schon!

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.

PS: Über Pflanzen solltest Du dennoch nachdenken. Die sind wichtiger als man glaubt!


----------



## martin1978 (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Zu den Goldbitterlingen genügen da 2 Fische, habe nicht vor das ich mir eine Teichmuschel kaufe, da ich nicht züchten möchte mit Goldbitterlingen.

Wie erkennt man eigentlich bei den Goldbitterlingen ob das ein Mänchen oder Weibchen ist?


----------



## Christine (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Hallo Martin,

wenn du eine reinen Seerosenteich weitere Pflanzen hast, was willst Du dann überhaupt mit Fischen? Wenn die Seerosen richtig loslegen, siehst Du eh nichts mehr davon. Und ohne Unterwasserpflanzen geht da meiner Meinung nach gar nichts.

Ich darf Dir noch einmal dringendst die Links in meiner Signatur ans Herz legen.

Zu den Goldelritzen: Nicht verwechseln mit normalen Elritzen, das sind völlig unterschiedliche Fischarten.

Zu Teichfischen allgemein: die meisten - nicht alle - sind Schwarmfische. 5 Stück einer Sorte sind da das Minimum, Bitterlinge gehören dazu. Und wenn Du die halbwegs artgerecht halten willst, gehört, auch wenn Du nicht züchten möchtest, eine Muschel dazu. Und die passt halt auch nicht in den Teich. Bitterlinge kann man übrigens an den Augen unterscheiden.

@Thomas: Bist Du sicher, dass Du Bitterlinge hast? Oder spielt Dir vielleicht dir verzerrte Optik unter Wasser einen Streich? 12-13 cm erscheint mir doch recht groß. Meine haben so zwischen 8 und 9 cm.


----------



## martin1978 (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Welcher Teichfisch braucht Unterwasserpflanzen?


----------



## Christine (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Lies jetzt endlich mal diesen Beitrag hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374


----------



## martin1978 (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Danke interressant, wenn ich mir 2 oder 3 Goldfische kaufe und einen Sonnenbarsch dazu, in dem Artikel steht das ein Goldfisch 3.000 Liter braucht bzw. haben muss, heißt das das dann die 3 Goldfische krank werden und sterben weil meiner nur 2200 Liter hat?


----------



## martin1978 (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

In dem Artikel steht das eine Offene sichtbare Folie durch die Sonneneinstrahlung innerhalb kurzer Zeit brüchig wird.

Habe meinen Teich schon 7 Jahre habe eine offene schwarze sicht bare folie die ist aber noch nie brüchig geworden!

Das müssen aber dann schon sehr billige Teichfolien sein die brüchig werden.


----------



## newbee (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Hallo Martin

Ich an Deiner stelle würde gänzlich auf Fische bei Deiner Teichgröße verzichten.

Auch wenn es anfänglich gut gehen könte, vorausgesetzt Filter ist vorhanden und eingefahren denke ich früher oder später wird es zu Problemen kommen.

Und das wirkt sich immer Negativ auf Die Fische aus.


----------



## hipsu (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Hallo,

ich selbst habe auch einen Teich der ca. 1m tief ist und 2000L fast. Ich habe jetzt 6 große Goldfische und 1 großen __ Schleierschwanz als Besatz. Baby`s habe ich zwar auch noch ungewollte aber die verkauf ich im Frühling eh wenn sie es überleben.

Zur Eigentlichen Sache, also ich denke du kannst bei dir 4-5 Goldies (oder andere kleine Fische) reinsetzen aber nur wenn du auch einen richtigen Filter hast, sonst würde ich dir von Fischen abraten. Außerdem brauchst du noch viele viele Pflanzen! Ich selbst habe einen recht guten Filter und viele viele Pflanzen, bei mir sind die Wasserwerte immer gut und das Wasser ist glasklar


----------



## Niklas (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

So zimlich jeder aufeglistete Fisch wird bei optimalen Bedingungen 30cm lang


----------



## martin1978 (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*



hipsu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich selbst habe auch einen Teich der ca. 1m tief ist und 2000L fast. Ich habe jetzt 6 große Goldfische und 1 großen Schleierschwanz als Besatz. Baby`s habe ich zwar auch noch ungewollte aber die verkauf ich im Frühling eh wenn sie es überleben.
> 
> Zur Eigentlichen Sache, also ich denke du kannst bei dir 4-5 Goldies (oder andere kleine Fische) reinsetzen aber nur wenn du auch einen richtigen Filter hast, sonst würde ich dir von Fischen abraten. Außerdem brauchst du noch viele viele Pflanzen! Ich selbst habe einen recht guten Filter und viele viele Pflanzen, bei mir sind die Wasserwerte immer gut und das Wasser ist glasklar




Welche pflanzen meinst du genau?

Und warum braucht man so viele?


----------



## martin1978 (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Was würde passieren wenn man keinen Filter hätte??


----------



## axel (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Hallo Martin 

Ließ mal hier 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1125

lg
axel


----------



## newbee (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

Ich galube nicht das man diesen Thread ernst nehmen kann


----------



## martin1978 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Fragen zur Teichgröße und zu Fischen*

gelöscht


----------

